# An idea...



## cazscot (Jun 15, 2011)

This is just an idea I had and I am putting it out there to see what people think...

How about we make up a calander of events at the same time each year?  For example have a Scotland meet 2nd Saturday in June (possibly do Edinburgh one year Glasgow the next), the Brimingham meet in 3rd Saturday in September, Brighton meet 1st Saturday in July, London meet for November anniversary etc...  Then at least people will know that there will be a meeting near them at some point throughout the year...

This is not to say that other meets are not arranged on an adhoc basis...

Just a thought...


----------



## shiv (Jun 15, 2011)

Great idea. My only thought would be to make it less specific - ie just say which month, rather than the weekend  to keep it flexible.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jun 16, 2011)

Great idea Carol.

The circle d birthday bash (for all ages) will be in London every year in April so that can go down 

I agree with Shiv about maybe just allocating a month then can decide a date nearer the time generally.

It's awesome to see all the event pro-activeness!! Sadly I don't have the time I used to for planning outside of Circle D, so it's great to see so much happening 

Am really looking forward to the Brighton meet for a good ole forum catch up...

Lotsa love x x x


----------



## Jennywren (Jun 16, 2011)

Great idea Carol  Then it gives people a chance to plan funds journeys and time off work


----------



## Lairyfairy (Jun 16, 2011)

A calendar would be a great idea - can it go on the pages here as a sticky?  Who would administer it?


----------



## SusieGriff (Jun 21, 2011)

Is there an east midlands meet at any time.?? I seem to be bang in the middle of all the places quoted. I'd love to go to one, but they all seem miles away.


----------



## Mark T (Jun 21, 2011)

A calenders a great idea, there is a good calender system built into these forums which I believe mod's can add events to.

You could also have a locked sticky thread at the top of the events forum with a summary of the proposed event dates and places for that year.

I'd also like to see more events near me, but to be fair there was the London meet (which I almost went to) and there has been a meet up in Southend in the past.

Of course the easiest way to get a meet near me is to offer to co-ordinate one  I did look at that but all the pubs near the train and bus stations in the town centre don't allow children (local bylaws) and all the better pubs with a varied menu and suitable rooms are a good walk or more outside the centre (OK for me with a car, but not ok for anyone else).

I suspect Colchester might be better, but I don't know that town all that well.


----------



## shiv (Jun 21, 2011)

I think part of the nice thing about the meet ups is that because there aren't ones going on all the time in every corner of the country, more people tend to come to them - which obviously is great to get loads of people together!

Susie there's one in Birmingham in September, and there was an Oxford one a few months ago. There will be another one in London in November too


----------



## SusieGriff (Jun 21, 2011)

Oxford would have been ideal... I missed it


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jun 21, 2011)

Mark T said:


> A calenders a great idea, there is a good calender system built into these forums which I believe mod's can add events to.
> 
> You could also have a locked sticky thread at the top of the events forum with a summary of the proposed event dates and places for that year.
> 
> ...



Hi Mark...

Very true about setting up an event yourself hehe  although did you know about Colchester Circle D? http://www.facebook.com/?closeTheater=1#!/group.php?gid=137529282957578

Tis run by my friend Andrew and is an offshoot of my orginal circle d group. They have some fab events and meets so feel free to get involved.

x x x hope this helps x x x


----------



## Mark T (Jun 21, 2011)

Shelb1uk said:


> Hi Mark...
> 
> Very true about setting up an event yourself hehe  although did you know about Colchester Circle D? http://www.facebook.com/?closeTheater=1#!/group.php?gid=137529282957578
> 
> ...


I was aware of that group, but I've always been uncomfortable with looking too close since I'm a few years past 30 now


----------

